# Weight loss?



## In the Kitchen (Jan 5, 2006)

Are you sure you want to lose weight?   Has anyone seen Oprah where the woman was over 500lbs?  Weight was her problem before now it is the excess skin!  My gosh, was that courage or not to show her body all over the country?  It sure was inspiration to me and I truly admire the woman for her courage to do it.  I have flaws but they are minute to what she has.  Oprah was even looking shocked.  She was overweight at one time.  Wonder she looks like?  I am not making fun of this woman in anyway.  Only the fact how something can get out of hand and the effects it leaves afterwards.  I truly wish this woman all the best due to the fact how society bases so much on appearance and not the real person.  She seemed so intelligent and that is why she even appeared on this show to help others.  My own mother was overweight all her life due to the fact of the  life she endured for so many many years.  Doctors told her so often to lose weight.  She seemed to do what the doctors suggested except losing weight was one thing she didn't pay attention to. Always felt throwing food out was sin. (Waste not, want not was her excuse)  Anything the kids didn't eat she did.  She lived to be in her 90's and still had her mind.  Only took one day at a time and grateful she got to be around as long as she did.  What a woman!  I truly feel dieting is essential but continue to do everyday. Not drastic measure at the beginning of new year.  Get burnt out that way.  This is only my personal feeling.  Hope I don't step on anybody's feelings here.  I go along with keeping daily food journal.  Sure is shock to see what you forget about.


----------



## Erik (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, I've lost about 40 lbs, just being a little less careless with ny food decisions. A little bit of change, does a lot of good. Also, a little extra physical activity helps, too.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 5, 2006)

*Erik*



			
				Erik said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've lost about 40 lbs, just being a little less careless with ny food decisions. A little bit of change, does a lot of good. Also, a little extra physical activity helps, too.



Aren't you proud of yourself Erik?  40lbs is lot to me.  Just think of the gal that was over 500lbs.?  What you say is so true.  Just makes someone think about themself.   That is hard for most people to remember they are here too.  Good luck, Erik.  One day at a time.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 5, 2006)

and it takes time to do it in a healthy manner.  But it is worth the time and effort to learn about nutrition, try new foods and recipes, and exercise safely.  The results are  often lasting and well worth it.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 5, 2006)

*Robo410*

Amen!  Determination and committment plays big part.  Thanks for ageeeing about this sensitive topic.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jan 5, 2006)

I have lost 54 pounds and I feel better, not great but better.  after I loose the next 30, I expect I will really feel great.  It is stunning how easy it is to gain the wieght.  Suddenly (it seems) you are 100 pounds over your prime.  Sigh


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 5, 2006)

*SpiceUmUp*

What a cute name!  You are on your way and picture in your mind what you will look like everyday.  Don't know why gaining is so easy but since it only requires one part of your body, the mouth to chew the food.  Losing t he weight requires your mind, body and determination.  When you think of something hard enough eventually you see it there.  I wish you luck in your efforts and I commend you for every lb you lose.  You are worth it to take care of yourself.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 6, 2006)

The holidays were tough for me, not for the holiday eating but rather the holiday cooking- I work as a chef.  Between the 75 hour weeks and the stress, I found my limited time off devoted to drinking and vegging out instead of working out.  BUT- now that we're well into January my life is much more manageable and I'm back to sensible hours, sensible food, sensible drinking and Combat Conditioning!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 6, 2006)

*Rob Babcock*

Happy New Year!  You made it again.  That must be rough to feed people during the holidays.  You are under lot of pressure to get the food to them and keep them happy.  But since beginning of new year there aren't any holidays and you can quiet down for a while and think of yourself.  Be happy you made it.  Now to see if you can bring yourself back to 'normal'.  Now it is your turn to get taken care of.  Lot of luck for 2006.  Just remember you are worth it.  Any effort you extend gets positive results.  Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks!  I don't want to complain, it's a tradeoff.  To some degree I thrive on the stress and "action", but it's not good for me.  Things are better now.

Congrats to everyone else on surviving the holidays, too.  It's tough to eat right and stick to your guns when your family is eating fruitcakes, cheesecake and cookies washed down with eggnogg!  It's_ very_ tempting to give yourself some leeway "just for now", but in truth it can very hard to get the momentum back.  It might take you two weeks to drop five pounds and two days to put it back on.

Here's to a happy and healthy '06 for everyone.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 8, 2006)

*Star Jones*

Just got a look at this lady other day.  What happened to her?  I think I liked her better with little more weight.  She looked completely different. Sometimes losing too much has wrong affect.  i think cuting her hair would make tremendous difference or else were another way.  Guess I am too critical, very sweet lady.


----------



## ElmoTheDestroyer (Jan 12, 2006)

Erik - I'm curious, how long did it take ya to drop that 40lbs?  

Thanks! 
--ElmoTheDestroyer


----------

